# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Sperma doorslikken

## sleeping_sun

Heb me vriend gepijpt en zijn sperma doorgeslikt, is dat gevaarlijk? Ik ga er van uit dat je geen ziektes ervan krijgt of toch wel?

----------


## Abbigail

Misschien is dit een vraag voor je bij je huisarts neer te leggen.

----------


## mammalou

Als je vriendje geen ziektes heeft ....hoef je je geen zorgen te maken okay ????

----------


## Abbigail

Dag Mammalou

Dan zal het wel zo zijn als jij het zo beschrijft.

----------


## sleeping_sun

Hij heeft geen ziektes maar ik voel me al een paar dagen niet lekker en ben daar bezorgt over. Dan maar naar de huisarts gaan.

----------


## Abbigail

Ik denk dat je een goed besluit neemt.

----------


## Fleurtje85

Het is altijd verstandig om je samen te laten testen op geslachtsziekten bij de GGD.
Komt er niks uit de test? Dan kan sperma doorslikken kan opzich geen kwaad. Het sperma wordt door je maagzuur afgebroken. 

Als je vragen hebt over geslachtszieketen kun je deze website bezoeken, of naar je huisarts gaan:
http://www.aidsfonds.nl/hivaids/test...FXHLtAodl0cA7A

Groetjes!

----------


## Atleet

Niets aan de hand als je vriend geen SOA heeft. 
Die extra eiwitten kunnen geen kwaard dan.

----------


## sleeping_sun

Kan sperma medicijnen beïnvloeden? En andersom?

----------


## Atleet

Medicijnen sperma wel, natuurlijk niet alle medicijnen.

----------

